# Sexy reels



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

Anybody use Zeebaas reels?

I have a Van staal vsb150 and thought i might upgrade it to a zx2-27 for a bit more grunt






http://www.zeebaas.com/our_products.html


----------



## pavo (Jul 14, 2009)

they do look the goods, Do they sell them in oz?


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

Not sure but they're exy

Best price I've seen is $989 usd

They were developed by the bloke who started van staal

Perfect for saltwater trashings


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Ooooo.....they look the business - very, very nice bits of kit...me want one.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

They are very nice, I think I remember reading somewhere that they bring out new models fairly regularly.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Ohhh! Bling!

I saw the post "sexy reels" and thought to myself there ain't no such thing........but I suppose watching the production of that video, and how she was unveiled bit by bit, in such a tantalizing manner...No I don't want to talk about it, my face drained of colour, as my blood flow went to my ankles, ..... 8)

No not my kind of reel :twisted:

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

I think it's ugly and the left hand only wind is a turn off as well.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

40lb of drag :shock: I'm thinking that could be downright dangerous in a yak!


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

There is a left and right hand handle option available. Jarvis Walker are going to be bringing them into the country very shortly and will be somewhere around the $1250 - $1350 mark as far as I can assertain.

Cheers Nick.


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks cool, but has no bail arm, havent seen anything like it....is it a new thing, or hasnt it been put on yet..?


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe you dont need all the grunt available but the thing i like more about these reels like the Van staal is their saltwater capabilities.

I have a Saltiga 6000 with 30kg of drag and quite like its power

These reels are alot surfcasters in the states (google Montauk)

-weight 16-18oz
-aerospace aluminium, titanium and marine grade steel
-completely waterproof carbon fibre drag sytem (no drag washers used) , sealed crank handle and line rollers
-interchangeable spool sizes
-4.75:1 gear ratio
-30-50lb drag
-self seviceable (there is a video on youtube and even i could follow it)

im just a sucker for new toys


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

That box looks slicker than most of my gear. :lol:


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Very nice Mark, how has yours held up & how easy/hard is to get parts if needed?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

madfishman said:


> Looks cool, but has no bail arm, havent seen anything like it....is it a new thing, or hasnt it been put on yet..?


My guess is it's all about product differentiation....charge heaps more for something that does the same thing but you can justify it because it's not quite the same as all the rest :lol:

Bloody nice reel even though it's out of my price range.


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

bloody nice to look at but heavy as.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Penn Torque is "waterproof" $400 cheaper and offers similar performance.


----------

